# BCMS: Sta bi s vokativom?



## yael*

Primetila sam se u deklinaciji ženskim dvosložnih imena, koja su u modi u Srbiji poslednjih godina promenio vokativ, i.e., čini mi se da se ne kaže više: "Jano, dođi ovamo", nego: "Jana, dođi ovamo". To se dešava i sa imenima Sara, Srna, Mina, Una, itd. Pre neki dan videh čak i grafit: "Maja (bez zareza) volim te"!  
Da li sam ja to propustila neku promenu u pravopisu? I da li se to dešava i ostalim južno-slovenskim jezicima, koji poznaju deklinaciju? 

(Za trenutno najpopularnije muško ime - Novak, vidim da je "Hej, Novače" zamenjeno lakšom varijantom: "hej, Nole". )


----------



## VelikiMag

Zar bi ti rekla _Mino, Uno_ ili eventualno _Ano_? Ja barem ne bih. Mislim da se možda u pojedinim govornim područjima ili subdijalektima neka od imena mogu javiti u tom nominativnom obliku, pa to onda nekome sa strane može biti više ili manje neobično. Ali neke veće nepravilnosti i nisam primetio, bar ne u Beogradu.
Ono što mi uvijek zapara uši je kada neko iz Smedereva ili okoline kaže _majka_ umjesto _majko_, u direktnom obraćanju majci. To se skoro redovno dešava, a mislim da oni toga nisu ni svjesni.


----------



## Duya

Mrzi me da gledam u Stevanoviću, pravo da vam kažem, ali čini mi se da  dvosložna imena sa kratkim akcentom (Ana, Mina, Una) sistemski imaju  vokativ jednak nominativu, dok ona sa dugim (Jana, Sara) dobijaju -o.  Međutim, u pravu je Yael da postoji generalni trend da se kod svih imena  drugog tipa (pa i mnoga muška) vokativ izjednači s nominativom, vjerovatno bar djelimično zbog analogije. Nije tako izražen, ali postoji.

Što se tiče _Maje_, moguće je da djevojku (kao i jednu moju poznanicu) zovu _Mȁja_, a ne _Mája_.



yael* said:


> Da li sam ja to propustila neku promenu u pravopisu? I da li se to dešava i ostalim južno-slovenskim jezicima, koji poznaju deklinaciju?



Nisi ništa propustila. Ali sjeti se da je u većini slovenskih jezika vokativ odumro, pa vjerovatno prisustvujemo početku tog trenda i kod nas. Na koje "ostale južno-slovenske jezicima, koji poznaju deklinaciju" misliš? Hrvatski, bosanski i crnogorski?



yael* said:


> (Za trenutno najpopularnije muško ime - Novak, vidim da je "Hej, Novače" zamenjeno lakšom varijantom: "hej, Nole". )



I meni nekako ti vokativi sa palatalizacijom zvuče malo neprirodno i formalno... Um, _dječače_?



VelikiMag said:


> Ono što mi uvijek zapara uši je kada neko iz Smedereva ili okoline kaže _majka_ umjesto _majko_, u direktnom obraćanju majci. To se skoro redovno dešava, a mislim da oni toga nisu ni svjesni.



I ja tako kažem (pri čemu sam igrom slučaja smederevski zet, ali mislim da je pojava šira) . Možda je riječ o nekoj vrsti analogije sa _mama_. Meni _majko_ zvuči malo knjiški (ali to je samo lični utisak).


----------



## yael*

Velikimag, Ano, ne bih rekla ni ja, ali to je dvosložno ime sa kratkim akcentom. Međutim, Jano, Maro, Daro, Miro, Ljiljo, Ceco, Zoro ili Saro (dugi akcenat), da, to bih uvek tako rekla.

Duya (Duyo?), Una je dugi akcenat... a u mom kraju i Mina. Nikad nisam čula Mȁja_,_ u mom govoru se oteže gde god se može
Vokativi sa palatalizacijom meni zvuče dobro u većini slučajeva (čoveče, bože, magarče...). Reč dečak koristim retko u bilo kom padežu, mnogo više koristim reč dečko. Retko koristim i reč majka, a rekla bih majka u vokativu i ja, iako nemam veze sa Smederevom. Mislim da si na celom severu Srbije tako kaže. 
Sve me ovo podseti na pesmu koju sam pevala u horu u osnovnoj školi: Marijo majko, sunce našeg puta.


----------



## Duya

yael* said:


> Velikimag, Ano, ne bih rekla ni ja, ali to je dvosložno ime sa kratkim akcentom. Međutim, Jano, Maro, Daro, Miro, Ljiljo, Ceco, Zoro ili Saro (dugi akcenat), da, to bih uvek tako rekla.



Pa većina ljudi bi. Još uvijek. Ali moram priznati da izvjestan trend postoji.



yael* said:


> Duya (Duyo?), Una je dugi akcenat... a u mom kraju i Mina. Nikad nisam čula Mȁja_,_ u mom govoru se oteže gde god se može



_Dúja, _vok._ Dȗjo_ (to korisničko ime je bilo zauzeto  ). Ja sam _Ȕna_ i _Mȉna_ čuo samo s kratkim. I meni je _Mȁja_ bilo neobično, ali se čuje, naročito po Novom Sadu.


----------



## yael*

Ja _Una_ sa kratkosilaznim (a ni sa kratkouzlaznim) ne umem da izgovorim... čak ni kao određeni član u italijanskom. Ena, da, to je kratkosilazni i to mi uspeva bez problema. I tu je naravno, vokativ jednak nominativu.


----------



## Titoist

Mi u Boki Kotorskoj kažemo za Ana: Hej Ane!


----------



## Borin3

sta to radis yael?


----------

